# Georgia Buck Rankings by County



## Jranger (Jul 27, 2006)

Has anyone seen a page/map that gives the county breakdown for bucks in the forum or on the GON website? I have been looking for hunting land and I thought this would help to inform me about the quality of deer in counties that I know absolutley nothing about.
thanks,
Jay


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 27, 2006)

yep


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 27, 2006)

Or...


----------



## Jranger (Jul 27, 2006)

Good job J1M, I appriciate it greatly.
Jay


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 27, 2006)

9 of the 11 counties I hunt in are in the not likely areas.The county I took my biggest buck in is in the potential area.I think this is accurate.Thanks for the post.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 27, 2006)

I am not so sure...my brothers comes from Evans County and scored 159 6/8ths...Mine came from Liberty and i know that there is alot of people who do not bother getting their deer scored cause there is no scorer in that specific area...Here in Savannah, the closest scorer is in Vadalia...not many people would make the 1 hour +/- drive to have their deer scored.  I tell people all the time and they are like...""i guess i ain't gonna have it scored then!!""


----------



## huntininmilan (Jul 27, 2006)

some people never get their deer scored because they don't want to draw any attention to their neck of the woods........makes everything go up in price.......can't say that i blame them!!!


----------



## Gadget (Jul 28, 2006)

huntininmilan said:
			
		

> some people never get their deer scored because they don't want to draw any attention to their neck of the woods........makes everything go up in price.......can't say that i blame them!!!





I think both of ya are right, depending on the region some more than others.


I know a bunch of big racks that have never been scored or entered that would make the rankings, some in the top 10.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 28, 2006)

There are going to be hold outs everywhere, even here in Lee County I have seen guys take very large deer on a regular basis and never have them scored.  

Sure there are going to be exceptions with large deer coming from some of the "not likely" counties, but I think the map is accurate... the Flint River Basin has been a long time producer of quality bucks.


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 31, 2006)

Ive seen giant bucks way bigger than anything Ive ever seen in Hancock where I have family land, 1 year behind my house in Cobb was better than the ten in Hancock, so I dont waste time looking at that pretty color coded map.


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 31, 2006)

Plus Ive seen deer killed on Warwoman that were huge deer, had a buddy kill a huge 8  2 or 3 years ago in Rabun, In know cause I helped him drag it up one mtn and down the other and the Rangers showed us trail cam pic that dwarfed him


----------



## Hintz (Jul 31, 2006)

the HEED! said:
			
		

> Ive seen giant bucks way bigger than anything Ive ever seen in Hancock where I have family land, 1 year behind my house in Cobb was better than the ten in Hancock, so I dont waste time looking at that pretty color coded map.


completely agre I think they right on the top 10 but after that there fairly off, especially in sout west ga


----------



## Jubal (Aug 4, 2006)

JMO but stats can lie and I've always believed GA has a limited idea of what does and doesn't get killed.  I'm probably off topic for this thread though.


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 4, 2006)

There was quite a few big deer killed off of our local family land. A lot of it is just whether or not the deer are hunted frequently and good vegetation and luck.


----------



## Count Down (Aug 4, 2006)

This is what was based on deer kills reported..thats all. And I beliee they use the entries scores from the multiple contests around the state to generate data.  JMHO


----------



## billy336 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, seeing how I hunt in Lanier county, that list sure ruined my day. My place straddles Lanier and Berrien counties. Berrien had a decent showing, so I guess all is not lost. Good news is, the largest whitetail I have ever laid eyes on still lives in Lanier county, so maybe I can help Lanier improve on the list.


----------



## huntininmilan (Aug 5, 2006)

Lee County said:
			
		

> This is what was based on deer kills reported..thats all. And I beliee they use the entries scores from the multiple contests around the state to generate data.  JMHO


I believe you are dead on with this......
some people just don't and won't ever desire the publicity that it brings for many reasons.....lease prices being one of them!


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 5, 2006)

GON publishes a book   Georgia Whitetail Journal   that lists county by county top ranking buck scores  my copy is 6yrs old I don't know if a new printing is out-- I was #16 in Douglas county when it was printed   I'm sure mine is not on the listing there days  eddy


----------



## Son (Aug 7, 2006)

*rankings*

Hope our counties rank very very low, that's what I hope. I love to hunt these drawf, scrawny little ol deer nobody else likes.


----------



## jayrun (Aug 8, 2006)

So what is the basis for the ratings?

Cherokee says potential how is this arrived at?

Jayrun


----------



## DocChris (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!  I have been looking for that map in my old issues for a couple of weeks.

I have wondered where Morgan County would rank if you did not have the Banks Farm monsters in there.  What do you guys think?


----------

